# persistant infections



## kittylover (Jan 21, 2010)

I heard there is a new treatment for persistant Chlamydia infections, that is a chlydomycin drip.  Does anyone know more...dosage, how many times etc?  thanks  kitty


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Not heard of it - sorry.


----------



## kittylover (Jan 21, 2010)

okee dokee...thanks hazel...anyone heard of prulifloxacin..same thing, against persistent infections, not yet licensed in the UK but ok usa and japan (who developped it). happy to hear any opinions/people who have used it, and will let you all know how it pans out for me....thnaks
kitty


----------

